# Where to find a new/secondhand tweed/ratcatcher jacket?



## mischamoo (1 September 2014)

Hi all, I'm hoping someone could point me in the right direction of a nice tweed jacket for the autumn hunt season?

I have a brown tweed one already that erm (cough cough) is a little too tight for me this year so after a new one or second hand one, preferably all brown or a navy/grey tweed with nice navy velvet collar to mathc my navy hat and stock.

Can anyone help?


----------



## ExmoorHunter (1 September 2014)

Try this http://www.huntingvintage.co.uk/
It's owned and run by a friend of mine - prices are very reasonable and everything is as described.


----------



## FemelleReynard (1 September 2014)

eBay is really good. Over the summer months I've completely replenished my hunting wardrobe for a fraction of the cost that I'd pay if I bought it all new off the shelf. It's worth checking it out fairly often as bargains do come up now and then.


----------



## Happy Hunter (2 September 2014)

Where abouts are you - There is a handy shop in Lamborne that does stock some second hand items,


----------

